# Should my table saw and router get married?



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

If you experienced hobbyist-level folks had to do it over, would you build a separate router table, or build the router table into an extension or outfeed component for your table saw station?

I'm just starting to collect ideas. 

For the table saw, I plan to build a shop built fence that can (presumably) migrate when I upgrade the saw. The plan in Taunton's "Working with Table Saws" seems like a good one.

For the router, I was thinking of building the Norm's New Yankee plan that we talked about the other day.

But then in some other thread folks were talking about putting the router in the table saw station, so I'm curious what ya'll do?

I have a small shop with an uneven floor, so if anything ends up being mobile, it will need to roll on the rough slopes without damaging itself, and get into proper flat level position with minimum fuss. 

I only expect to do recreational weekend type work. Ideas anyone? Separate stations, or together? What would you do if you were building from scratch for a small basement shop?

Thanks for thoughts
SteveEl


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Since I have both types, I'll weigh in*

Pros...less footprint... makes the table saw wider for panel work 
Will roll with the saw were ever, if you brace back to the saw base, rather than separate legs.
Cons ....If you brace back to the saw table you have used up valuable storage underneath....requires two different types of fences since the cutter head is buried behind it. A Biesemeyer won't work unless there is a add on the fits over the fence section. Dust collection would be part of that set up also. There are some nice separate router table fences. I got the Bench Dog cast iron extension table and it comes with a nice fence. 
You don't want to have to tear down a set up on either tool to use the other tool.....waste of time and you can't get your accuracy back again.
Probably haven't thought of everything ? :blink: bill


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi Steve. I've had both a separate router table and one built into my table saw extension table. I currently have it as part of the TS, and really prefer it like this, mainly because my shop is so small. I also like using my TS fence for use with my router. I've recently modified the fence so it can be used as a router fence on the router side of it.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I too have the router table on my table saw wing. It has its pros and cons. I wish the table was wider than 27" for example. I have recently been thinking about building a larger router table, but the room in my garage is at a premium so.......I'll probably stick with what I have.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

My BT3100 had a router table extension stock. But that left a bit to be desired, so I made my own. The pros and cons mentioned above are spot on.... I love this setup, and although I would LOVE a cast iron topped saw, I would go with another router table wing in the T.S.

FWIW, you CAN get a cast iron wing, or build your own that uses a standard router table fence instead of piggy backing on the saws rip fence, that would eliminate a LOT of problems right there!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

One fence, does double duty.


----------



## timmybgood (Jan 11, 2011)

i have one of those also. it's amazing what can be done with it. i haven't had the time to fully explore mine as it came with my saw and i already had a router. I can't wait to dive into the Join-Tech book!

i use a rolling cart for my router so i can park it out of the way when needed.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a separate router table from my table saw. I prefer this setup as I have had times that I needed to use the TS when the router table fence was set for multiple cuts. 
Tom


----------



## Jackfre (Dec 23, 2009)

*I have the separate RT*

It is nice, hold all the bits, wrenches, etc and offers excellent dust collection as well as a storage compartment for other gear at the bottom. In my small space, my problem is that I'm doing a doe-si-doe with it all the time. One good thing about the separate RT is that I put wheels only on the back and when I grab the front handles and lift it engages the wheels and it rolls and steers easily. Make sure if you build a separate RT that it is the proper height to act as an in/out feed table.


----------



## marioleal (Nov 9, 2010)

I agree with the OP in that I am thinking of building the New Yankee Router table. But, I have a lot more space than most. When space is at a premium, you have to sacrifice something. I guess what I am trying to say: If you have space, separate is a luxury.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I have mine built in my extension table. If I had big shop, I would do a separate table. I was using my ts fence for the router, but found, sometimes, I wanted to leave the fence set where it is, and use the router. I ended up, mounting 2, t tracks, and a separate fence.


----------



## timmybgood (Jan 11, 2011)

Pirate said:


> I was using my ts fence for the router, but found, sometimes, I wanted to leave the fence set where it is


i find that happens also. like if i screw up a piece and need to cut a new one to route with the rest. unless you have a setup with 2 fences ( or more ) like woodnthings.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Scott,
I wish that I had the room for three table saws side by side. LOL!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

rrich said:


> Scott,
> I wish that I had the room for three table saws side by side. LOL!


 
Rich,
Only 2 saws, I passed on a pair of Craftsman "100"s the other day, only because I didn't want to rework the whole setup. :no:

4 would have been cool tho! :yes:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You "passed" on those?*



mdntrdr said:


> Rich,
> Only 2 saws, I passed on a pair of Craftsman "100"s the other day, only because I didn't want to rework the whole setup. :no:
> 4 would have been cool tho! :yes:


I wouldn't have. I'm not gonna say anything ...except "great minds think alike" .....
Hi Scott.  bill


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Yea Bill, I know!

Me and my lady were at an estate sale, I found these way outback in an old barn/shop. they were the only pieces that hadn't been ravaged.

It was raining, and they are very heavy, didn't have the heart to tell her grab an end.

I since have told her several times, I wish we would have gotten them.

You are still the king with a triple, dont know if I'd had the heart to bust out the "Quadrasaw" Besides, I know you'r running out of room.:laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Room?*

We can always go back to back as well as across. Bret at Lola Ranch has a set up like that, one goes North the other goes South. Just so you know those 3 are only the ones that are "connected/married" ...there are a few more...mostly being used as tables right now. :furious: bill
BTW I'm not married over here, so no one is here to say "NO YOU CAN'T" ... someone famous said they wanted to die broke. :laughing:


----------



## cobragrover (Dec 6, 2011)

Sorry, I don't mean to hijack but I don't see a private messaging option on here. I was wondering about the table saw in Kirkus's post. My table saw is like that but the rail that the fence slides on it not that long. Is this an aftermarket unit that totally replaces the stock one? I have that same T2 fence with mine. also.


----------

